# Острая боль в плече



## Корал (6 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте, прошу консультации специалистов, мой рост 162 см, вес сейчас 48, был 50, возраст 39 лет. Начала болеть шея, сделала МРТ, снимки прилагаю

        

Медикаментозное лечение не дало результатов, хотя невролог выписывал огромное количество, и уколы, и капельницы и таблетки, мануальная терапия помогла, была положительная динамика, почти отпустили боли, то есть остался дискомфорт в шее и всё, сейчас прошло 3 недели после последнего сеанса мануальной терапии, врач сказал через 6 месяцев сделать МРТ и прийти. Сейчас плаваюя на спине, ЛФК и принимаю хондропротекторы. Неделю назад появились очень острые боли в плече, они непостоянны, каждое утро есть, затем  в течение дня непредсказуемо, могут появляться и часто, может только с утра и всё. Боль очень острая, будто током бьёт. Что это может быть и что делать.


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2016)

*Корал*, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Корал (7 Мар 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Корал*, Алёна, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> ...



Я обратилась почти ко всем, но увы, никто не ответил...


----------



## La murr (7 Мар 2016)

Алёна, выходные дни...
Врачи ответят Вам при первой возможности.


----------



## Корал (7 Мар 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Алёна, выходные дни...
> Врачи ответят Вам при первой возможности.



Очень надеюсь, спасибо


----------



## Николай Николаевич (7 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> мануальная терапия помогла,


Ну так в чем проблема продолжить ?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (7 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> врач сказал через 6 месяцев сделать МРТ и прийти.


Наверное через 6 месяцев если не будет болеть, а если болит , ждать не стоит. Тем более тогда болела шея а теперь плечо. Возможно надо обследовать плечо. Доктор по месту разберется.


----------



## Корал (8 Мар 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> Ну так в чем проблема продолжить ?



Врач сказал, что сеансы мануальной терапии нельзя делать больше определенного количества раз. Спасибо, что откликнулись.


----------



## AIR (8 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> Сейчас плаваюя на спине, ЛФК и принимаю хондропротекторы. Неделю назад появились очень острые боли в плече, они непостоянны, каждое утро есть, затем в течение дня непредсказуемо, могут появляться и часто, может только с утра и всё. Боль очень острая, будто током бьёт. Что это может быть и что делать.


Возможно травмировали при ЛФК или плавании... Место, вид и степень этого может определить врач при осмотре..


----------



## Николай Николаевич (8 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> Врач сказал, что сеансы мануальной терапии нельзя делать больше определенного количества раз. Спасибо, что откликнулись.


А сколько можно? Пожалуйста


----------



## Корал (8 Мар 2016)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> А сколько можно? Пожалуйста



Сказал, не больше 10



AIR написал(а):


> Возможно травмировали при ЛФК или плавании... Место, вид и степень этого может определить врач при осмотре..


После плавания появлялась боль в плече, но не такая острая, врач сказал, возможно, перетрудила плечо и всё...

Большое спасибо всем за отзывы, но что сейчас лучше сделать, повторить МРТ, или пойти к лечащему врачу, продолжать ли ЛФК и плавание??


----------



## doc (9 Мар 2016)

Необходимо продолжить лечение, и шеи и плеча, раз оно болит.
Если Ваш доктор так верит в магию цифры 10, можете обратиться к другому специалисту.
Будет лучше, если упражнения для ЛФК Вам подберёт врач, с ним же обсудите возможность продолжения занятий в бассейне (скорее всего на период обострения имеет смысл воздержаться от активного плавания, но врачу на месте это виднее).


----------



## Корал (9 Мар 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Необходимо продолжить лечение, и шеи и плеча, раз оно болит.
> Если Ваш доктор так верит в магию цифры 10, можете обратиться к другому специалисту.
> Будет лучше, если упражнения для ЛФК Вам подберёт врач, с ним же обсудите возможность продолжения занятий в бассейне (скорее всего на период обострения имеет смысл воздержаться от активного плавания, но врачу на месте это виднее).



Большое Вам спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (10 Мар 2016)

Корал написал(а):


> снимки прилагаю


Это не все снимки. Представленных недостаточно.


----------



## ssv (12 Мар 2016)

Переохладились незаметно, наверное, в бассейне. "Где тонко,там и рвётся"


----------



## Корал (12 Мар 2016)

ssv написал(а):


> Переохладились незаметно, наверное, в бассейне. "Где тонко,там и рвётся"



Похоже на то, перестала ходить в бассейн, стало гораздо лучше.


----------

